# anyone ever add a lathe to a CNC router?



## Ahlem (Nov 28, 2010)

We have several CNC routers and were looking at options to put a lathe on the bed of one of them. I put a column fluter jig on one and it worked flawlessly. Thinking of taking the legs off a low buck Harbor Freight lathe to see if it works.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Isn't that "Legacy's" claim to fame?


----------



## Ahlem (Nov 28, 2010)

There would be some crossover function to what they do. This lathe would spin at the higher RPM and not do the twists and ropes and carvings. The routers are large industrial 3 and 5 axis. We would program the tool path and tool changes to control what we were producing rather than use a tracer lathe.


----------

